# Heartworm medication



## redsetter (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been using liquid cattle injectable IVERMECTIN for heartworm prevention / worming. IFA no longer sells this product. Does anyone know where this product can be purchased in the SL valley or are dog owners using something similar now?

Thanks


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I order mine from here- pretty cheap and quick delivery

http://69.39.232.66/~heartwor/


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Packfish said:


> I order mine from here- pretty cheap and quick delivery
> 
> http://69.39.232.66/~heartwor/


Does that just cover heart worms or does it also help with other worms


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Be sure you are very careful using this stuff; if your dog already has worms this will kill him; this is way outside of what the directions instruct. Not to say that it cant be used, but clearly not something to just read about on a forum and try. I asked a vet friend of mine about people doing this and he couldn't believe anyone would try it, but I know that many have for many years. Keep in mind that collies and a few other similar breeds will also die from this, so proceed with caution. I just saw IFA in my town still has it. Best of luck!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes you need your dog checked first- but been using it for 4 years on the brown beast and now 2 other dogs- not very worried about it. It is just for Heart worms. it is just the generic Heart Worm med.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I asked a vet friend of mine about people doing this and he couldn't believe anyone would try it...


Exactly why not???

My vet confirmed dosage and I have talked with a handful of other vets who said no problem. It would take a significant amount of the stuff to harm a healthy dog (excluding Collies as you state previous).


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

gdog said:


> Exactly why not???
> 
> My vet confirmed dosage and I have talked with a handful of other vets who said no problem. It would take a significant amount of the stuff to harm a healthy dog (excluding Collies as you state previous).


I think it is just his conservative vet nature conflicting with using something not the way it was intended and not being familiar. He was an east side city vet mainly dealing with feefee, not real dogs.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Not sure if your still looking....but IFA in Riverton has half a dozen bottles on the shelf. Just picked a new one up this morning.


----------

